# Halter Fitting



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, 

What types of excersises are good for fitting a wo year old for halter? We don't have any hills.. only the ditches haha. Backing? Poles? Lunging?

Also, how much feed should he be getting? He has hay, but I also feed him grain when I see him. He gets a small coffee can of oats, one of complete feed from MasterFeeds, and a scoop of Equine Power 2000. 

Thank you for any input- there is a show in a month that we are aiming to go to. The show this last weekend was just for experience.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Hello,
> 
> What types of excersises are good for fitting a wo year old for halter? We don't have any hills.. only the ditches haha. Backing? Poles? Lunging?
> 
> ...


I liked to work mine loose in a round pen.

Lunging would be next best.
Yes...back them up.

I kept a jowl strap on them all of the time when I was not working them.

Most horses need their necks sweat, leave the sweat on at least an hour after you are done.

I fed mine sweet feed and just a little hay.

Keep them out of the sun as much as you can.

Groom them as much as you can.

Deworm them often.

BTW...this is 24/7.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! I can free lunge in the round pen, that's not a problem. 

What does a jowl strap do for them? I don't have a neck sweat, but I could probably pick one up. Does his neck look okay? I will load a picture. 

The first pic is from the show this weekend, and the other is from the beginning of April.

My aunt also suggested sweet feed, so I will get some tomorrow hopefully.

Unfortunately he lives outside 24/7, but I do groom him everyday. 

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes...he would look better if you toned his neck.

The jowl strap tones and helps keep his throat latch area fit.

Put it on with his head down, then check it with his head up to make sure it is not to tight.

Make sure you can get your hand in there.

I also used an old breast collar and some line to pull weights in the sand on a little sled I made from old pallets.

He does have a hay belly that needs to go.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes,He could benefit from a neck sweat.neck isn't too bad but it will trim it up & help with definition & how his neck ties.I know they aren't all shed out in our parts but keep up the brushing:wink:.Agree with having regular deworming on a youngster.As far as exercise you can do some lunging or pony him off another horse or via quad. backing is also good. He is muscled pretty good but regular exercise will tone things up give more muscle definition & trim up that belly. Weight isn't too bad but the winter hair can be deceiving I would also bump up his feed or add some oil or flax to it it will help with weight & give his coat more bloom..His halter fit isn't too flattering. The jowl strap needs to go around the jowl,May need to be pulled up more,looks better in first pic.Shortening & banding of mane will also help presentation. You have something to work with & fit up he should shine. Has good muscle,Balance, nice bone be anxious to see him all shed up with more fitting Good luck!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

If he were in my barn I think I would body clip him.

But, you can not turn him out body clipped.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Please don't feed him sweet feed, seriously it is not good stuff to feed horses, you are far better off with a pelleted complete ration, sweet feed is like feeding highly sugared breakfast cereal to kids, yes it has lots of vitamins in it, yes it will bulk them up, but all that sugar will have serious side effects.

Much better to choose a mix without all that sweetness, that is not only my personal opinion, but the opinion of most informed people.

As for hill work :rofl::rofl:, first choose not to live in Saskatchewan eh? I use road allowances and the banks of sloughs for hills, I can often be seen in the middle of the gravel road, lunging horses in and out of the ditch


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, scratch sweet feed. I don't want a "high" two year old lol. I love him how he is! He will be more of a performance hrose anyways. But he still needs some work. I will just up the complete feed and oats he is getting. The Equine Power has flax in it I believe.. let me find a link for it... O&T - Products - EquinePower 

And yes, boo SK for our lack of hills! Although, I love the flatness, it isnt ideal for some types of training 

I don't think his belly is as big now, and he's a lot less furry. He has been started under saddle and has had 6 rides since March. 

I am hesitant to trim his mane lol, when he came in Oct. the middle portion was totally rubbed away! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Okay, scratch sweet feed. I don't want a "high" two year old lol. I love him how he is! He will be more of a performance hrose anyways. But he still needs some work. I will just up the complete feed and oats he is getting. The Equine Power has flax in it I believe.. let me find a link for it... O&T - Products - EquinePower
> 
> And yes, boo SK for our lack of hills! Although, I love the flatness, it isnt ideal for some types of training
> 
> ...


In the picture his belly is way to big for halter.

IMO..you have a lot of hard work ahead of you.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

^ To me, and I am by no means educated on halter showing and/or anything beyond the very most basic aspects of such, so I am simply commenting to add that, IMO, hard work is an awesome challenge which can be embraced and can lead to some really awesome quality time between you and your young one, there!

I HAVE to adamantly agree with GH regarding sweet feed. (I know you already decided against utilizing such, so do not feel I am trying to further "convince" you!) however, as recently as 15 years ago, all of the horses where I worked were given sweet feed, it was simply "the norm". Coming back to the horse-world after 15 years, I have been re-educating myself on equine nutrition and the like. What I have learned is that sweet feed and most any form of oat/"cereal" grain has been found to be non-adventitious in all ways to horses...who knew??:0)

I guess, in the days of horses pulling carriages as a means for humans to get around, such as recently before the invention of the auto, keepers discovered horses liked and could "digest" cereals, thus, they fed what they had handy in cities in greatest quantities, in addition to forage of course, & this became commonplace. Much more to it than that, but that is just a basic summing up of where grains and horses "connected" on the larger, common-place scale.

Recently, however, it has been found that cereal grains are the cause of over 20 previously non-understood equine dietary/other nutritionally based problems and basic concerns of previously unknown etiology. Bottom line: grains are not only often nutritionally lacking, but NOT the sort of foodstuffs which horses were meant to consume. I'm really not on a soapbox, and there are obviously much WORSE THINGS one can do with ones animals than to feed them grains! I am not intending to project that...I suppose having recently been studying equine dietary need, I am hyperfocused on this topic, and find it fascinating, as, had I NOT happened to begin learning about this, I would be the FIRST to say, based on ask of the experiences from my youth, -"Hey man, horses EAT GRAIN! That's the way it is!" So please don't take my comments as preachy...do look into it, however, if you like. It's truly fascinating!

Anyway, absolute best of luck to you and your horse in your endeavors. He is beautiful!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I will be taking a Equine Nutrition class in the fall through Guelph, Ontario, and I am excited. Although it will be a lot to learn! 

He's had some teeth work done recently, and so we starting back into work last night. He was full of it! I feel with hard work we will be able to get more halter fit than we are now. I'm not aiming to have him as only a halter horse, so this is just something to do while we wait for the under saddle classes.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Thanks for the information! I will be taking a Equine Nutrition class in the fall through Guelph, Ontario, and I am excited. Although it will be a lot to learn!
> 
> He's had some teeth work done recently, and so we starting back into work last night. He was full of it! I feel with hard work we will be able to get more halter fit than we are now. I'm not aiming to have him as only a halter horse, so this is just something to do while we wait for the under saddle classes.


I have seem many posters say they are not really interested in the halter class....just something to do.

Just a thought......

Do you really what to go out in the ring and have the judge see your horse???

Really???

If this not not something you are at your best at......do you want the judge to see your horse in a "less than ready light".

They do remember these horses class to class.

They could be negative on them by the time you get in your prefered class.

JMO


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

As long as the horse is well presented and not looking like absolute crap why would it reflect negatively on a person for later classes? Getting a horse into the classes for more in the ring experience is what most people are going for. Most people are not looking to do halter and only halter so do not train their horses that way and there is nothing wrong with that nor is it held against them in later classes. 

OP you got some great advice. Share some pics of your journey please! I now I would love to see how he does.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> As long as the horse is well presented and not looking like absolute crap why would it reflect negatively on a person for later classes? Getting a horse into the classes for more in the ring experience is what most people are going for. Most people are not looking to do halter and only halter so do not train their horses that way and there is nothing wrong with that nor is it held against them in later classes.
> 
> OP you got some great advice. Share some pics of your journey please! I now I would love to see how he does.


Yet...I have seen judges appear to do just that.

They are done looking at the horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I have seen

I can see inside the head

fat horses on pin legs


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

The OP would be OK to go in a showmanship class.

In a halter class you are asking the judge what they think of the horse compared to the other horses in the ring.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I have seem many posters say they are not really interested in the halter class....just something to do.
> 
> Just a thought......
> 
> ...


 Yes, I want my horse to go into the ring and have the judge see my horse. I want a versatile horse. I want my horse to gain show experience. I won't be taking my horse in looking like poo, he will be looking his absolute best, and on his best behaviour. I am interested in the halter class, but I am also interested, when he is ready, in having him show in western pleasure. 





NdAppy said:


> As long as the horse is well presented and not looking like absolute crap why would it reflect negatively on a person for later classes? Getting a horse into the classes for more in the ring experience is what most people are going for. Most people are not looking to do halter and only halter so do not train their horses that way and there is nothing wrong with that nor is it held against them in later classes.
> 
> OP you got some great advice. Share some pics of your journey please! I now I would love to see how he does.


I will definitely share our progress! Depending on funds, we may be going to another breed show in June! 




Ripper said:


> The OP would be OK to go in a showmanship class.
> 
> In a halter class you are asking the judge what they think of the horse compared to the other horses in the ring.


I am not ready for a showmanship class. Walter is, but I am not ready to go into the ring. My cousin currently shows him for me. 

But yes, I do want to know what the judge thinks of my horse compared to the others. At this point in time we are not going to Nationals/Worlds. We are showing within our province. If my horse places 1st or last, that is not my concern. I will be pleased if he does his job in the ring. So what if the judges don't like my horse- I do. 




Again, thank you _everyone_ for your great advice. I will use what I think will help us achieve our goals. I will also post photo's as we go along, just to track his progress. I am also glad to say his ApHC papers came back, and his official name is QAR Frosty Rock (tehe its so silly!), and we will now transfer him to me, and apply for his ApHCC papers!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck, and we'll be looking forward to seeing your pics as you and your guy get out and about


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I feed my halter horses roughly 1 scoop of strategy gx and 1 scoop of oats 3 x a day plus 1 flake of alfalfa 3 x a day. As much grass hay as hell eat in front of him... Excersize wise I long trot 10 minutes a day. No loping burns too much fat. Then I back 5 minutes/ showmanship. An LOTS LOTS LOTS and did I say lOTS of brushing. I worm babies monthly and my grown horses every other month. 








This is a pic of my boy 1 month into training. As you can see I also use a sweat. I let it sit on him for an hour after also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^^My "like" button does not seem to be working.

Nice horse and nice to see a posting of the work it takes to fit a halter horse.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

MrBeCharming said:


> I feed my halter horses roughly 1 scoop of strategy gx and 1 scoop of oats 3 x a day plus 1 flake of alfalfa 3 x a day. As much grass hay as hell eat in front of him... Excersize wise I long trot 10 minutes a day. No loping burns too much fat. Then I back 5 minutes/ showmanship. An LOTS LOTS LOTS and did I say lOTS of brushing. I worm babies monthly and my grown horses every other month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks lovely! I have been working on trotting on the lunge line/in the round pen. In the round pen he is free lunged, and in the outdoor sand arena he is on the lunge line. We are working up stamina right now, but most of the work is trotting, as was suggested. I also groom groom groom! A neck sweat was also suggested, and something that is on my list to purchase. His neck could use some trimming up. I will try to get pictures today during our workout to see if he's looking any better.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

So the first pic is from last Saturday, and the second one is from today. I'm not sure if there is any difference yet. We've upped his diet already, so hopefully he'll put some weight on. It's hard because he's growing taller right now, and not so much wide.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

He's a cute little guy! One more thing to add....shorten his mane big time. It needs to be 3-4" long and banded for the shows.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I agree it really sets of their necks to have a short mane... He is cute! Carefull not to over excersize that's the hard part of haltering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh I suppose I will trim it! haha I'm just so happy it's all the same length now. It was quite the mess until a couple months ago! It's raining cats and dogs today, so I cant get a pic... I'm sure he's muddy anyways. 

He's becoming more fit when lunging now. I haven't been timing, but I will start. He isn't breaking into a sweat anymore.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

xxdanioo said:


> Oh I suppose I will trim it! haha I'm just so happy it's all the same length now. It was quite the mess until a couple months ago! It's raining cats and dogs today, so I cant get a pic... I'm sure he's muddy anyways.
> 
> He's becoming more fit when lunging now. I haven't been timing, but I will start. He isn't breaking into a sweat anymore.


If you want to be competitive and put your horse's best "hoof" forward in halter, his mane needs to be this short and banded.










This is me and my horse, and he has an AQHA ROM in Open Halter, 3.5 points shy of an Amateur Halter ROM, and has a Superior in WP. The mane NEEDS to be neat, short and tidy.

For the fitting part, if he's not breaking a sweat anymore, he's getting TOO fit. To build muscle, work him every other day. Lots of long trotting every other day and come backing on the ground. Work him in a neck sweat and stall tie him for a bit with the sweat on AFTER you have worked him. On the other days, work on leading, trotting out in hand, setting up and standing.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well its been a long summer, and I would just like to post an update. 

We are attending the final show of the season- the Thanksgiving Appaloosa show in October. I have entered him in an Open 2 and under Halter class, Geldings of 2010, and Most Colourful at Halter. I am showing him, and I am terrified!! 

We haven't been to any other shows this summer because Walter hurt himself the day before a show. He was pawing in the tie stall and caught his front right lef in the chain and jumped in the manger. He's all healed with no problems now. 

We have been working him every few days, and upped his feed intake. He is growing a lot right now, and was looking ribby a few weeks ago. He looks to be gaining muscle in his stiffle and forearms. 

He is getting a haircut this weekend to shorten his wildman mane! Does his forelock need a small trim? It's prettyyy long haha. 

I will try to add pictures from work, if not I will add some tonight.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Pull dont cut or it will be to thick. Pulling it gives it the nice laying down look. Good luck and let us know how he does.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry that he hurt himself:-( Good though you are still going to get him out there this year:happydance: We'll be awaiting the pics:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MrBeCharming said:


> Pull dont cut or it will be to thick. Pulling it gives it the nice laying down look. Good luck and let us know how he does.


Please please don't cut, pulling is the way to go


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yes, I will pull it. My hands will def. be sore. He won't look like a massive halter horse, but I think he will look decent. He is in that awkward growing stage still, but is looking less and less like a baby. He's knees look huge, so hopefully they start closing up soon. 

Dork is also rubbing his mane on the bale feeder! Urg! I need to find a slinky or something to protect it. The show is in 10 days! 

Here are some pics from this weekend and some from about two-three weeks ago.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Where is the show?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It is the Thanksgiving Appaloosa Show in Moose Jaw Oct 6 + 7. All his classes are on Saturday morning.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

How tall is he now xxdanioo? He looks like he's going to be growing some more.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> How tall is he now xxdanioo? He looks like he's going to be growing some more.


He is between 14.3hh and 15hh right now, and weighing approximately (says the weight tape) 893lbs.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> He is between 14.3hh and 15hh right now, and weighing approximately (says the weight tape) 893lbs.


He'll be quite substantial when finished then -- too big for me:lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> He'll be quite substantial when finished then -- too big for me:lol:


He should finish a good size! I hope not too tall though haha. I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

xxdanioo = couldn't get my 'like' button to work so here's a home made one: 00 (it's supposed to be two thumbs up)


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well.. don't hate me, but we trimmed and pulled. He had a lot of hair! It will be banded on Friday after a bath. It needs some touching up still. It looks wonky in the middle because he has been rubbing it and it is laying funny. I did his forelock too. I think he looks really handsome now! He is also roaning a bunch still. eek!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that's quite a respectable job on the mane and his coat is looking very good.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

oh I am so excited! Tomorrow I will go out and lunge him and put another blanket on (gosh it's gotten cold out!), and touch up his mane. Friday we leave for MJ. I have work booked off tomorrow and friday. I just cant wait! I almost want to go out now but there is no one here to feed the cat in the morning lol!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope you'll be able to post pictures after the show. Best of luck.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/thanksgiving-appaloosa-show-140807/


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> What I have learned is that sweet feed and most any form of oat/"cereal" grain has been found to be non-adventitious in all ways to horses...who knew??:0)
> 
> Recently, however, it has been found that cereal grains are the cause of over 20 previously non-understood equine dietary/other nutritionally based problems and basic concerns of previously unknown etiology.


Hi - can you point me in the direction of this information please.

I am a traditional feeder - mine get Barley, Oats, Suagarbeet, Flaxseed and Chaff and in over 40 years of feeding this to mine and to the horses in my care (100's) have never had a problem with this diet. What I have seen is the effect processed feeds have had on horses that are in the care of others. I firmly believe that the newly found problems are the result of the rubbish that gets put in the processed feeds. 

Back to the OP's questions.

A young horse of anybreed needs protien for muscle development and Carbohydrates for growth and energy. Both are best supplied by good quality grazing, and quality hay if grazing is light. Hard feeding youngsters is not a good idea, growth problems develop from over feeding of hard feeds. Feed just a balancer to supply the exta protien required.

My youngsters all graze 24/7 with the addition of a multi mineral block they can freely access in their paddock. This is a photo of one of my yearlings that did not receive any hardfeed until she was a three year old - she is now 17hh at 4









Your horse is a lovely typical young horse that will go through a gangly stage from time to time. As a youngster judges should not be penalising a lighter weight - it is far better for a young horse to be light in condition - heavy condition will damage developing joints.

Sweats do not work! You cannot physically change a horses shape by putting on sweats - you just make their life uncomfortable.

Work wise - A horse of two cannot be worked long enough to improve muscle tone to any degree. 10 mins max lunging a day will do little to improve muscle structure. Any more than 10 mins and you risk damaging joints. Lead out in hand and walk for a few miles every day followed by quality grooming, around one hour body brushing. You could then get this One of my youngsters many years ago that was walked & strapped daily - notice the muscle definition









Regular worming is very important for youngsters. Mine are wormed every 8 weeks with a wormer that contains both Ivermectin and Praziquontal. Any sign of a snotty nose or a cough and I worm them as round worm migrate through the throat and lungs.

For extra healthy shine feed up to 1 cup of fresh ground flaxseed daily. I use a coffee grinder to grind the seeds fresh each day. You not only get the benefit of the oils for the coat but also for the joints too.

Remember all along that he is a baby and keep all lessons/work short.

Keeping a cover on him 24/7 will help to keep his colour and avoid those dry look ends and fading.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for your input! 

This summer Walter was in pasture for about a month and a half, and then I brought him in a for a show. He hurt himself. Kept him in. Then figured I would keep him in to get ready for the show we just had. 

We fed him sweet feed, oats and Equine Power which has flax and canola in it, and 24/7 access to hay. The last month or so before he was going through a huge growth spurt and was looking ribby, so we switched feed to oats, a finishing product with a lot of protein in it, and kept the Equine Power. He grew so fast his knees got wobbly- the tendons didn't grow as fast so they kinda wobble when he is standing. 

I lunged him Saturday's and Sunday's as those were the days I was at the farm. I think we turned out well for the show. We are working on building knowledge and getting ready for the next breed show in May. 

I haven't used any sweats, his neck looks pretty lovely I think! There are pictures of him in the new thread I posted from the show.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my second try - apparently the other disappeared into cyberspace.


Well done xxdanioo (I was wondering how you two did)!!! Walter looks quite the professional...


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> Hi - can you point me in the direction of this information please.
> 
> I am a traditional feeder - mine get Barley, Oats, Suagarbeet, Flaxseed and Chaff and in over 40 years of feeding this to mine and to the horses in my care (100's) have never had a problem with this diet. What I have seen is the effect processed feeds have had on horses that are in the care of others. I firmly believe that the newly found problems are the result of the rubbish that gets put in the processed feeds.
> 
> ...


Sweats DO work as I have used them before with much success. When I haltered a few of my horses, I did lots of long trotting...like ponying for the ones that weren't broke to ride yet. You can get a youngster in shape with longeing.

I noticed your horses are English types being shown In-Hand, it's different with the stock horse breeds such as the OP's.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Sweats DO work as I have used them before with much success. When I haltered a few of my horses, I did lots of long trotting...like ponying for the ones that weren't broke to ride yet. You can get a youngster in shape with longeing.
> 
> I noticed your horses are English types being shown In-Hand, it's different with the stock horse breeds such as the OP's.


My cousin sweats her yearling mares neck, I think it has made a difference. Definately trimmed it up.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> Sweats DO work as I have used them before with much success. When I haltered a few of my horses, I did lots of long trotting...like ponying for the ones that weren't broke to ride yet. You can get a youngster in shape with longeing.
> 
> I noticed your horses are English types being shown In-Hand, it's different with the stock horse breeds such as the OP's.


You may very well be able to get a young horse into shape by lunging but it is an unwise thing to do. If you want the horse to last more than a few years you don't stress developing limbs by lunging the amount required to get a horse fit.

While you may think 'sweats' work - they don't - if they did every overweight person would be running around in them. They just make the horse uncomfortable. 

While the method of showing inhand is different the presentation of the horse is the same.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well from experience on showing halter horses yes sweating the neck does work! & routinely practiced.People wouldn't be wasting their time doing it if it didn't work & how do you think those big chubby halter horses still have nice necks?? as alot of those feeds seem to like to go straight to the neck:lol:


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

We'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> You may very well be able to get a young horse into shape by lunging but it is an unwise thing to do. If you want the horse to last more than a few years you don't stress developing limbs* by lunging the amount required to get a horse fit.*
> 
> While you may think 'sweats' work - they don't - if they did every overweight person would be running around in them. They just make the horse uncomfortable.
> 
> *While the method of showing inhand is different the presentation of the horse is the same*.


Longeing...that's why I mentioned ponying for the younger horses.

The presentation IS different. Stock horses...judges are looking for correction PLUS...muscle mass.


----------

